# MMS problem Hashcode 9/29



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

I just flashed the latest HC's cm10 9/29 over 9/24 and now I can't send pics. I get an error saying "invalid destination address" I can receive them just fine. On the 9/24 build, there was 1 day I couldn't send or receive mms, but that solved itself.

I cleared the data and cache for the app already. Any ideas, guys? TIA


----------



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

Switched from stock to gosms and all is well


----------

